# Easton Avance vs Procomp



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

So I would like to hear the tangible difference in terms of on target points or group size between the Easton Avance and Procomp arrows for outdoor 50m or similar competitions. Especially from someone who has actually had some experience with this or a very similar situation.
Avance are 0.0025 straitness and OD is .227 in 500 spine. 
Procomp are 0.0015 straitness and OD is .217 in 520 spine. 
GPI is virtually identical.
The catch is I will be cutting these down to around 25-26” carbon to carbon so I will be getting the straitest part of the shaft. Also Avance shafts are pretty much half the cost of Procomp’s. Also please don’t suggest just getting x10’s as that’s not happening (until Easton decides to sponsor me! Haha)!

please keep the discussion positive and constructive!


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven’t shot the avance shafts yet but I’ve shot the acc, carbon one and currently shooting pro-comps and I see no difference in the accuracy. I think a lot comes down to the shooter and his or her abilities.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I've shot both, and Carbon Ones, and ProTours, and regular X10s. I run a 28" arrows outside, so can get a decently straight arrow out of a parallel carbon or parallel AC shaft. My most recent use was with the Avance and ProComp. While the ProComp showed me more spine consistency arrow to arrow in bare shaft testing, once I had nock tuned the Avance I had about the same results. Nock tuning wasn't that labor intensive, and worth the price difference for me. 

Scoring was a wash, both arrows averaged the same for me both in 50m practice rounds, and in 600 and 900 nfaa rounds. Both arrows had about the same wind drift, or at leas the differences were negligible for my aiming abilities, so a wash there too.

Difference I think comes down to two things. Do you want an aluminum core that offers you out of the box consistency arrow to arrow with less tuning but a potentialy shorter service life, or do you want to spend more time tuning the arrows to match each other at the beginning, with a little more durability and a longer expected service life?


For what it's worth, I shot my personal best 50m round, a 714, with Carbon Ones, which are the pervious version of Avances. I think the Avance is better than the Carbon One, so if budget is a key factor, and are not averaging 700+ on a 50m round, the performance differences are slight enough that budget becomes the deciding factor.


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

baller said:


> I've shot both, and Carbon Ones, and ProTours, and regular X10s. I run a 28" arrows outside, so can get a decently straight arrow out of a parallel carbon or parallel AC shaft. My most recent use was with the Avance and ProComp. While the ProComp showed me more spine consistency arrow to arrow in bare shaft testing, once I had nock tuned the Avance I had about the same results. Nock tuning wasn't that labor intensive, and worth the price difference for me.
> 
> Scoring was a wash, both arrows averaged the same for me both in 50m practice rounds, and in 600 and 900 nfaa rounds. Both arrows had about the same wind drift, or at leas the differences were negligible for my aiming abilities, so a wash there too.
> 
> ...


Man this is a great response. I really appreciate you taking the time.
Anyone else have any experience with these shafts?


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Not with these specifically, but I can make some comparisons that may be of relevance to your decision:

I have shot .006 and .001 Victory VAPs and both score about the same for me at 50m, whether longer 350s or shorter 400s. They're 4.2mm internal diameter. The heavier 350s, with 120gr points drifted slightly less than 400s with 100gr points.
I have also shot Skylon Paragons, which are 3.2mm ID like the X10, in 400 spine. They're as heavy as my 350 VAPs, but skinnier and running smaller vanes. These happen to group better for me than any of the others I have shot (just seem more forgiving of errors, so probably just dynamically a bit better on my set up for whatever reason) and have noticeably less wind drift (about the same improvement as going from a 340gr 400 VAP to a 400gr 350 VAP.

How different is the wind drift?

My club is windy, being right next to the sea. In a stiff breeze at 90 degrees to the range, I get about 1-1.5" less wind drift over 50m. That sounds tiny, until you consider the size of the 10 ring. These arrows have made it noticeably easier to keep the arrow in the 10. Arrows that are just inside but on the edge would doubtless be outside with the slightly larger VAPs. Where I am the wind almost never lets up and so the paragons have made quite an impact on my scores, especially when the wind isn't consistent. When it is consistent, any arrow will hit the 10 once you've adjusted. The problem is that there is often variation in wind speed and so smaller diameters will always help you out my minimising how much these changes actually change the point of impact.

If you do not regularly shoot in wind, I would not hesitate to shoot the cheaper, less straight arrows that are only slightly larger diameter.


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

ukxbow said:


> Not with these specifically, but I can make some comparisons that may be of relevance to your decision:
> 
> I have shot .006 and .001 Victory VAPs and both score about the same for me at 50m, whether longer 350s or shorter 400s. They're 4.2mm internal diameter. The heavier 350s, with 120gr points drifted slightly less than 400s with 100gr points.
> I have also shot Skylon Paragons, which are 3.2mm ID like the X10, in 400 spine. They're as heavy as my 350 VAPs, but skinnier and running smaller vanes. These happen to group better for me than any of the others I have shot (just seem more forgiving of errors, so probably just dynamically a bit better on my set up for whatever reason) and have noticeably less wind drift (about the same improvement as going from a 340gr 400 VAP to a 400gr 350 VAP.
> ...


This is very helpful. Thank you. I think if you are looking at Easton arrows for example the Procomp and Avance are virtually identical in OD and weight. I think if I were to look at getting better wind performance I would need to look to the x10 protour. I do shoot in pretty windy conditions here in Colorado. I have heard a number of people mention the Skylon Paragons but do not know anything about them. When looking at x10’s or BE Revelations the price is insane to me until I think I can shoot around the 700 mark in a 720 round at 50m.


----------



## Midnightmalloy (May 29, 2014)

Looks like Easton just launched a new 4mm arrow today called the SuperDrive MICRO! A touch lighter and the same OD as Procomp with a 0.002 straitness. Once these launch I may be going with them!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Go with small dia. & heavy points & as stright an arrow as you can afford. Un less you are a top shooter you will probably not see any major difference & save you a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## Ermine (Jul 17, 2016)

I’ve been shooting the Procomps and they have been Great. Very consistent and accurate arrow


----------

